# What does anybody know about this Cabela's meat slicer?



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 26, 2012)

My girlfriend (except I can't call her my girlfriend any more; see below) bought me a meat slicer for Christmas.  She got it for $69 at Cabelas.  There are only 2 reviews on Cabela's website, which isn't terribly helpful.  I looked here on the forum but didn't find a review.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=54-0707&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I will likely be using it for slicing meat for sammies much more than for any other purpose.  That will be the primary use.  I will also want to use it to slice raw meat for jerky purposes.  And some day I want to try my hand at making either BBB or traditional belly bacon.  Either way, I'll want it for that.

Does anybody know much about this particular slicer?  Or know enough about slicers that you could give me some insight on whether this will get the job done?

I'm sure there are nicer ones out there, but my wallet is not as robust as it was before one particular Christmas purchase (again, see below).  This sounds like it could give me good value for the money.  I don't need it to be top grade; I just don't want a P.O.S. that will make me swear lots.

As eluded to above, she's not my girlfriend any more:













FBB5F565-23F1-4BBE-B910-F4BD2620EA8D-10233-0000118



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Dec 26, 2012






Yeah, it was a good Christmas.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Holidays........sounds like a good start... ;>)

The one she got for you has more backbone than mine so I would have to believe it will work fine....a bit slow maybe. Mine will do all that you want to do......I just have to move slower to keep from bogging it down.

Brad


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like your biggest present is in your hand! Congrats to both of you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As far as the slicer I can't be of much help on that particular model but it should get you by for now. You can always upgrade down the road.


----------

